# Tonight's Hunt



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Went two for four last night on blackies. Tonight I went two for four again with foxes.


----------



## savage2506 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice shooting. Head shots are the only way to go.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

savage2506 said:


> Nice shooting. Head shots are the only way to go.


Yup. A bit more of a challenge too vs the shotgun.


----------



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice job tvcjohn. My daughter finished hunter safety this year and I had her practicing with my dad's rem. 572 pump with a peep sight. She loves the gun and wants to squirrel hunt but isn't interested in eating them. I was wondering if you had a certain way you cooked them that might be appeling to her so we could enjoy the whole process. Thanks an good luck with your squirrel season.


----------



## jk6555 (Oct 1, 2011)

JasonSlayer said:


> Nice job tvcjohn. My daughter finished hunter safety this year and I had her practicing with my dad's rem. 572 pump with a peep sight. She loves the gun and wants to squirrel hunt but isn't interested in eating them. I was wondering if you had a certain way you cooked them that might be appeling to her so we could enjoy the whole process. Thanks an good luck with your squirrel season.


I like to boil in onions then bbq they are like eating chicken wings.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

is it true they invented deer hunting for those guys that can't shoot straight enough to kill a squirrel?


----------



## gill'n time2 (Sep 27, 2015)

john warren said:


> is it true they invented deer hunting for those guys that can't shoot straight enough to kill a squirrel?


I thought it was for us that can't sit still


----------

